# Shapeshifter et Next ..



## fabrice.jc (28 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Tiger et j'utilise Shapeshifter 2.2.

J'ai essayé d'appliquer le thème de Next2 de Swizboy et mes boutons de fenêtres sont verts?????

Y-a-t-il une solution?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Le thème n'est pas compatible avec Tiger tout simplement, c'est un thème Panther.


----------



## fabrice.jc (28 Janvier 2006)

C'est ce que je craignais, je suis en train de travailler le thème avec Theme Park pour le rendre compatible Tiger.

J'ai une chance?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2006)

Bien sûr, il n'y a pas de raison  
Ce post pourra t'être utile  
+ d'infos si tu parles Anglais ici


----------



## fabrice.jc (28 Janvier 2006)

Merci Woa, ça fait vraiment du bien d'avoir de l'aide en français.

Même l'aide de ThemePark n'est pas aussi détaillée???  

J'ai envoyé un mail à l'auteur où se trouvait le binz et comment le "réparer".

Bon y a plus qu' à travailler. Merci encore. :love:


----------



## ultra' (28 Janvier 2006)

Themepark est en cours d'update afin qu'il soit plus facile d'utilisation, il devrait être dispo d'ici très très très peu de temps.

Le créateur travaille dans le même temps à l'update de Shapeshifter, c'est pour cette raison que ça met autant de temps, mais on ne peut pas lui en vouloir 

Woa=>merci pour le lien vers le tuto themepark d'imagine


----------



## fabrice.jc (28 Janvier 2006)

Je crois que je vais prendre mon mal en patience: j'arrive à rien avec l'upgrade de "mon" thème.

C'est plus vert, c'est Aqua avec titres de menus noirs sur fonds JAUNES???  

Bon, bien, merci quand même.

Merci à Ultraman pour tes infos toutes fraîches qui me laissent croire à mon projet. :sleep:

P.S.: Félicitations pour tes sites très réussis et superbemment soignés.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

Tu dois faire "Merged With Installed Elements" pour ne pas avoir le look aqua.


----------



## fabrice.jc (31 Janvier 2006)

Ca y est j'abandonne shapeshifter qui est trop gourmand en ressources.

J'ai trouvé un truc plus fastidieux mais qui est plus enrichissant: il suffit d'éditer les fichiers rsrc de ThemePark sans plus ce soucier de ces satannés guikit qui ne correspondent jamais à ceux que l'on désire .

Mais pourquoi donc personne ne propose de fichiers rsrc à télécharger directement ça nous simplifierait la vie non ? Existe-t-il des sites de ce genre? J'en ai pas trouvé sur google.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Il existe peu de thèmes comme cela car ShapeShifter est très utilisé.


----------



## fabrice.jc (1 Février 2006)

Dommage :rateau:


----------

